# Post War Schwinn Truss Rod Forks



## Henryford2 (Jun 18, 2018)

Looking for a Post War Schwinn Truss Forks, truss rods not important. Need to be red, with white darts and black pin stripes.Original paint, no repaint. Thanks.


----------



## Henryford2 (Jun 19, 2018)

Couple of leads, but none red. Still looking. Thanks


----------



## Henryford2 (Jun 22, 2018)

Still looking. Thanks


----------



## Henryford2 (Jun 28, 2018)

Must be a red pair out there somewhere collecting dust. Thanks


----------



## Henryford2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Back to top, Thanks


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 6, 2018)

I have this..


----------



## Henryford2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Private conversation started. Thanks


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 6, 2018)

I believe the forks you have in the pic are pre war ?


----------



## Henryford2 (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm a novice at prewar post war schwinn. I have a 1949 B507 that was ned that someone powder coated the front truss forks brown. What is the difference between pre war and postwar truss forks? Thanks


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 6, 2018)

Pic of a 49 DX I found on the web.


----------



## Henryford2 (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks, it's makes the search easier


----------



## Henryford2 (Jul 9, 2018)

Couple of nibbles, still looking. I can use either the 3/8" or 1/2" diameter truss rods, post war style front end. Needs to have some of the original red paint and correct stripping. Thanks


----------



## Henryford2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Still looking, thanks


----------



## Henryford2 (Jul 22, 2018)

Bump, thanks


----------



## Henryford2 (Jul 25, 2018)

back to top, thank


----------



## Henryford2 (Aug 10, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Henryford2 (Oct 22, 2018)

Still looking, planning on going to Memory Lane this week, maybe I'll get lucky?


----------

